# Tearjerker Wah



## chongmagic (Jan 2, 2020)

Finally got to use some of the 10mm LEDs I have on hand. I suck at painting though lol.

I didn't have an 8 position DIP switch on hand so I had to make a little modification to the 10 position I did have. Works great though!










						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				











						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice!!!


----------



## Barry (Jan 3, 2020)

Schweet!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 3, 2020)

I like this one !

Congrats CM !

Mike


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 5, 2020)

Damn, looks good! Loving the huge LED.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 5, 2020)

eaglehat said:


> Damn, looks good! Loving the huge LED.



Thank you, I like the retro kind of vibe it gives.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 5, 2020)

Very nice.  These PedalPCB boards are way better quality than the cheap POS boards that Dunlop puts in their pedals.  Where did you get the pedal shell?

For fun, try hooking it up backwards as the first pedal in the chain.  Use your guitar's volume & tone controls, along with the wah pedal to control the sound.  And use some delay.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 6, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very nice.  These PedalPCB boards are way better quality than the cheap POS boards that Dunlop puts in their pedals.  Where did you get the pedal shell?
> 
> For fun, try hooking it up backwards as the first pedal in the chain.  Use your guitar's volume & tone controls, along with the wah pedal to control the sound.  And use some delay.



I got the enclosure from Small Bear, and all I had on hand was some white paint. So I thought I would give it a shot. I heard David Gilmour did the same thing for some of the sounds in Echoes. I will have to give it a shot!


----------



## fxwiegand (Sep 27, 2020)

Great build! Love the big Led. Made me also want to build one with a big LED. 

How did you wire up the switch? It is pretty hard to tell since you wrapped the cables together (looks really clean though, love it!). I just wired up mine like this and I am getting problems. No Signal with the Way engaged and the LED is lighting up a tiny bit in bypass mode. which is very weird, it also lights up with the way engaged but much brighter.

My wiring:


----------



## Robert (Sep 27, 2020)

fxwiegand said:


> I just wired up mine like this and I am getting problems.



That's backwards, reverse everything and it'll work.


----------

